# Season Pass Holder???



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OK the jackets me and the kids have don't have pass holders. I hear some work better than others. I have found a few and the hill doesn't sell them anymore as the ones they carried they had complaints on.

Any suggestions on what worked for you or you prefer:


































-Slyder


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

One of my jackets ha a "yo-yo" holder so you n pull your pass out to scan it and itll recoil. I dont recommend those pass holders. My friend has one and he hates it. Just attach your pass with a ring to the bottom zipper of your jacket.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The retractable keyring is a good method, just don't keep it on your pants, it can get caught on the lift and rip off. I typically just keyring it to my breast pocket zipper.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My 686 jacket has a place on the cuff for a pass, that velcroes open and closed. Very convenient unless the staff is doing random checks on the lineup. Then they'll ask you every single time.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My jacket has a sleeve pass pocket but it won't work at A-Basin because they don't have the fancy guns yet...

So I have a yo yo pass holder that I attach to my bottom zipper of my coat and pull it out when i get to the gun

I think an external sleeve style holder is pretty ghey looking


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

i have one like the clear one with the blue strap that u have pictured. I really dont like it, but it works. Some resorts have no problem scanning my pass inside of it and others cannot. Sucks having to take off my gloves to pull out my pass every run


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Were not that advanced out here. It needs to be visable 100% of the time, no scanning here. It might be ghey but I still need to display it somehow????

I want it removable as the ring will make that harder. The kids wear the same jackets to school, don't want the pass getting lost/stolen.

-Slyder


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Do your guys season passes not come with a hole for/with a keyring loop? I just take the stupid lanyard they give you off the key loop, and put that sucker on the outer chest pocket zipper. That way its always easily accessible, and i can just tuck it away inside the pocket to use the jacket every other day without my season pass on my chest. And it never comes off so it can never go missing, if i have my jacket i have my season pass.

Granted not every jacket has a pocket on the chest, but i'd think you could put it on the jackets zipper handle somewhere.

Pass holders are the bane of any mountain that actually scans season passes. If your mountain scans passes getting on the lifts, dont buy one they cause too much heartache.


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It will be a good day when all resorts go to the RF ID pass like Alyeska Alaska now uses. It is so nice and cuts the bottle neck in lift lines way down. Just put that thin in any pocket and walk up to the scanner and the gate opens. No scanning, no fumbling in pockets for passes. In the 21`st century all resorts should be using this system....:thumbsup:
> 
> Rumor has it that Mt. Hood Meadows is talking about going to this system in the near future....with the lines on weekends I sure hope so....:thumbsup:


Squaw Valley uses this type of system now too. I hope more resorts start using it.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

My local (Blue Mountain in PA) is going RFID. Weekends there are total shitshows at the lifts. Hopefully this helps.

As for the OP, the sleeve pass holders tend to be a huge pain in the ass (as well as looking goofy). If you can find the retractable yo-yo style and hook it to your jacket, that might work out.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was thinking maybe a luggage tag type too.

-Slyder


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

I use something like this--just clip it to one of your belt loops. It's never fallen off.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

slyder said:


> Were not that advanced out here. It needs to be visable 100% of the time, no scanning here. It might be ghey but I still need to display it somehow????
> 
> I want it removable as the ring will make that harder. The kids wear the same jackets to school, don't want the pass getting lost/stolen.
> 
> -Slyder


If you don't like the rings to attach it to jackets, why not use a small Carabiner. I see 'em at the dollar store all the time. 

Those first pics you posted made me think of this :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

With the arm holders, avoid the serius one if it's the velcro closure. You can lose it. How ever unlikely it is. The second one is secure at least.

Vail uses the RFID system. Not sure about the other Vail resorts, *I think* they also went to that system. That sure reduces the hassle for sure. I suspect all of the Colorado big boys will be using this in the next two-three seasons. Of course you have the big brother aspects like the epic mix going on with the RFID systems.


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> It will be a good day when all resorts go to the RF ID pass like Alyeska Alaska now uses. It is so nice and cuts the bottle neck in lift lines way down. Just put that thin in any pocket and walk up to the scanner and the gate opens. No scanning, no fumbling in pockets for passes. In the 21`st century all resorts should be using this system....:thumbsup:
> 
> Rumor has it that Mt. Hood Meadows is talking about going to this system in the near future....with the lines on weekends I sure hope so....:thumbsup:


We just had our first season on RFID gates here in NZ. I thought they were great. A few problems here and there when gates wouldn't read passes, and getting people to put them in a good location, but nothing too hard. You just have to make sure you get through the gate when it opens, and don't open it when there is no room in front. Plenty of people got stuck because the gates would open, there'd be someone right in front, and you can't use the same pass in a short period of time.


also: cool feature- the RFID system keeps track of how many days/runs/vertical meters done over the course of the season.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

While RFID is way more convenient, it doesn't really seem to cut down on the lines. In my experience, the hold-up is pretty much always the capacity and speed of the lift chair.

The advantage that RFID offers is mostly for the resorts.
- They don't have to mess with as many paper tickets
- The RFID scanner brings up a little picture of you and your details (making it harder to share your pass unless you're bundled up like an eskimo)
- They have the ability to expand the system in the future into automatic billing for food or goods at the shop (You are more apt to grab a burger or quick snack at the lodge if you don't have to dig for your wallet)

RFID is also has pitfalls. RFID is not secure, and it is quite possible for Joe Six-pack to clone a pass with the right tools.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Where did you get these, this might be the best option for us.
I may be new but I don't want to be a goof, might not be the most fashionable, best rider, etc, hahaaha

-Slyder


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

I got them on an Amazon-like site here in Japan, but they should sell pass cases or pass holders like that at other snow shops I imagine!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Jay Peak is going RFID. I think I am going to miss the old method of not really caring if anyone had a pass but I suppose it will be good for ticket sales. I think last year I made it till Feb before anyone actually looked at my season pass.


----------

